
$1,233/month selling dress shirts – a programmer's side project - patwalls
https://www.starterstory.com/dulo
======
juliansamarjiev
Hey there, I am Julian co-founder of DULO
([https://weardulo.com/](https://weardulo.com/)). Please, drop down any
comments/questions/feedback, I'd love to answer any of them!

